# Whats the best insurance?



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken

What company is the best to go through? What type of insurance is the best? I think I would want insurance that covers everything from vet bills to theft of tack. But I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Moxie

I'd be interested in finding this out myself, as I was told it would be worth while to have insurance on my horse should I buy or even lease one.


----------



## wanderlust

great question. I, too, am interested.


----------



## LauraB

My horse is insured through Wilkin's Livestock insurance. It is the company that my family has always used. My horse has mortality, loss of use, and major medical insurance. We have never had to make a mortality or loss of use claim but we did make a major medical claim once and they did pay. Their mortality insurance also includes $2,000 of colic insurance also.

Wilkins Livestock Insurance -


----------



## upnover

My pony is insured with Equi-Sure. I know a ton of people insure through equisure, but no one who's actually had to use it  (knock on wood!) There are a billion options and levels of insurance. A lot of prices will depend on what all is insured, how much $ you would get in what situation, how much your horse is worth, etc. And you prob don't need the highest of policies. I have major medical, loss of use, and mortality. There's a $250 deductable and I believe that covers surgeries that cost up to $10,000 (like a colic surgery). My pony is priced at $10,000 and his insurance is about $750 a year. For me it is necessary because he is an investment of mine and I lease him out to kids. I THINK you might have to be a member of USEF though. I've heard that Agri-risk has pretty comperable rates as well. I would call around to different companies and just see what they have to offer. 

As far as tack goes, I am almost positive that if your saddle ever gets stolen (even from your barn or at a horse show) your home owners insurance covers that. I've heard that from quite a few people (including a tack shop) but I'd like to know for sure if that's true or just a popular rumor!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken

The only thing I worry about is if the company goes under! What happens then? I don't how big these companies are. I wish I could go through our mortgage company but unfortunately they dont offer equine insurance.

What are the BIG companies for the equine insurance industry?


----------



## LauraB

Wilkins Livestock is a really big company for horse insurance. Did you check out the website? They have a lot of great info on it.


----------



## upnover

Funny, i actually JUST had to do a bunch of really quick research on insurance! One of my students is taking a pony out on trial and his owners requested that we insure him for the next 5 days that we have him. Since they weren't members of USEF I had to find a good affordable company QUICK.

Here are a couple that I found that I liked. 

Agri-Risk, been around forever, very very popular. (most of the people I know who don't use EquiSure use them) 
Markel, also very well known, used to be used by the AHSA (American Horse Show Assoc.) back when it existed. My BO recommended them and we would have used them but they didn't do short term policies. 
All American Horse Insurance. Had the best rates. That's who we ended up going with. 


Hope that short list helps a bit.


----------



## LoveMyFinny

I use Great American, through Connaway and Associates. It seems to be a big company. I have major medical and mortality. Be careful with the loss of use, I was told that if you make a loss of use claim on your horse and get paid for it, the insurance company has every right to take the horse from you, not 100% sure on the accuracy of that, but someone that trained big time WP horses told me that, she had it happen to her. Anyways, with the plan I am on, I get Major Medical/Surgical up to $7500 with a $250 deductible. I have mortality up to the value of my horse. My horse is currently valued at $2500 so this is the best route to go. They have another company they use for more valuable horses, with higher major medical coverage. I pay about $450 a year, and have been extremely pleased.

My horse, just a week after I got him insured, got his leg hung in a cable fence, shredding it down to the bone pretty much the full length of his cannon. We spent over a year trying to get it to heal, he had a few vet visits and 2 surgeries. I think the grand total for that injury was around $5-$6K, and the insurance company paid everything, no questions asked. I have referred several of my friends to them, and they have been pleased as well. The girl that was over my claim called regularly to see how my horse was doing, and the ladies at Connaway and Associates are always more than happy to answer any of my questions, no matter how stupid they may be. Will never dream of changing companies!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken

LoveMyFinny did you contact Great American or Connaway and Associates?


----------



## toosleepy

i have mine insured through The hartford ins co. they charge 3.4% of value, that also includes $5000 for colic surgery. i also add on major medical and that is $250 with coverage to $5000, $250 deductable per claim, (so if its a leg injury it will cover that for the year)

i have had to do a mortality claim. my older gelding had bone on bone arthritis and through xrays and vet calls they approved coverage for him to be put down due to lameness. i don't know of many that would do that. i had a check within 2 weeks.


----------



## banjiny16

Wow this is all so much good information i too had been wondering about insurance. Thanks for sharing!


----------

